

Stupeflix To Help Create The Next Instragram, Vine - jeffboudier
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeanbaptiste/2013/09/11/live-at-techcrunch-disrupt-stupeflix-to-help-create-the-next-instragram-vine/

======
norswap
Non sequitur to follow.

There is a French band called Stupeflip. Briefly, I believed this was going to
be about them:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdaAHMztNVE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdaAHMztNVE)

------
jmathai
Congrats on the launch.

I'm the founder of a photo/video service and aside from some initial up front
investment in processing of photos (done entirely by us) and videos (mostly
done by AWS) the vast majority of time is building the features around the
already processed media.

I think this could be useful for a service which isn't _that_ interested in
the media itself but wants to put together something pretty quickly. But if
the media is your livelihood I don't see it as such a fit.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought based on the video that I would have
been a target customer.

~~~
jeffboudier
Thanks jmathai,

[I'm the OP & guy in the video]

The 15 new APIs are a suite of specific services to quickly transcode, resize,
slice & dice all kinds of media assets. They're meant to quickly build UI
features around UGC media for web & mobile apps. Yes: if media asset
management is the core value proposition, these services may be used to
rapidly prototype and test new features, rather than build the core product.
We do however have customers in the photo sharing space. The majority of them
are either starting apps, or building UX quickly - for instance we've powered
promotional experiences for all kinds of large brands (Coke, Visa, Samsung,
Nike) e.g. jordan.com/liftoff

Our core product is the video creation API: send a XML description of the
composition of a video, it renders a video file.

The video messaging was more mass media than HN.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks for the response. I'll have a deeper look at the APIs. There might be
something in there that's useful to us.

I think the promotional/brand/agency experiences is a really big market in
need of ways to quickly build and deploy apps.

------
ar7hur
I used Stupeflix for a project (needed the generate videos from set of
pictures) and their API works really well. Simple, does the job, developer-
friendly.

------
th0br0
How is this different to [http://animoto.com/](http://animoto.com/) other than
adding somewhat more refined controls?

~~~
jeffboudier
Only comparing the developer offering here.

Our main product, the video creation API, differs from Animoto API in a
zillion ways that can be summed up by flexibility. Also, access is $30/mo,
instead of I believe $30k upfront - OH, not public.

Then the 15 new APIs covered in the Forbes article are completely new and do
not exist at Animoto or anywhere else as an ensemble of web services. Things
like extrating a frame from video, detecting faces in photos, stabilizing
videos, detecting beat in music. Our goal is to address the broader spectrum
of developers and offer a complete toolkit of services to quickly build apps
that process UGC.

Some of the new services exist as standalone APIs from some great folks like
encoding.com zencoder.com (transcode), cloudinary imgix (photo serving),
lambda labs (face detection), neospeech (TTS).

